# Gehalt eines Software-Entwicklers



## softwareDev (25. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres mein Studium (eine Mischung aus Mathe, Informatik und ein wenig Physik) an der Universität Hannover abgeschlossen und sofort auf meine erste Bewerbung eine Stelle angeboten bekommen.

Vor dem Vorstellungsgespräch habe ich irgendwo in den Weiten des Internets in einem Forum die Frage gestellt, wie viel ich denn für meine Dienste Verlangen kann. Damals kamen allerdings nur recht unseriöse Angaben und jede Menge Kritiker, die einen Dipl. Mathematiker in der SoftwareEntwicklung für völlig deplatziert hielten.

Inzwischen arbeite ich seit 3 Monaten für ein Bruttogehalt von 41.600 € / Jahr. Damit bin ich eigentlich auch durchaus zufrieden - es ist sehr viel mehr als ich während des Studiums zur Verfügung hatte, und da ich nach wie vor in meiner WG wohne und auch sonst kaum Ausgaben habe, häuft sich das Geld gerade auf dem Konto ;-)

Nun bin ich gestern eher zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen:

]http://www.igmetall4you.de/Einstiegsgehalt-Aush.70.0.html


Da liegt das Einstiegsgehalt für meinen Abschluss bei 43.00 für das untere Dezil, der Median gibt sogar 47.000 € an.

Nun wohne und arbeite ich natürlich in einer Stadt, die (im Vergleich z.B. zum Süden Deutschlands) recht niedrige Lebenskosten verspricht (auch wenn die Miete in Hannover nicht unbedingt billig ist). 
Mein Arbeitgeber ist ein mittelständisches Unternehmen mit ca. 140 Mitarbeitern. Ich habe Gleitzeit, kann kostenlos ein Fitness Center besuchen, der Vertrag ist unbefristet und eine jährliche Prämie ist angeblich Standard. Alles in Allem also schon ein toller Arbeitgeber. 
Kurz zu meiner Tätigkeit: Ich bin als Software-Entwickler im Bereich Java Internet Applikationen eingesetzt. Allerdings entwickle ich nicht nur tolle Web Seiten mit JSF, sondern arbeite auch an der recht komplexen Geschäftslogik mit - bin also kein "einfacher" Web-Entwickler (hoffe, ich trete niemandem auf den Schlips  ) 


Jetzt beschäftigt mich jetzt die Frage, in wieweit ich mich unter Wert verkauft habe...

Seriöse Angaben finden sich im Internet allerdings eher selten, die c't hat wohl eine Umfrage über das Jahr 2008 erhoben, da stehe ich insgesamt im Durchschnitt:

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Wer-verdient-wie-viel-291472.html


Was verdient denn überhaupt der durschschnittliche Deutsche? Mir ist klar, dass eine solche Größe nicht viel aussagt, ein einziger Milliadär würde tausende Hart4 Empfänger ausgleichen? Aber so in etwa würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich denn ungefähr stehe. Nicht, um damit beim nächsten Stammtisch anzugeben, sondern einfach, um mir meinem Wert bewusst zu sein... ;-)

Gruß,

Ich



Trotzdem würden mich eure Meinungen interessieren.


----------



## Navy (25. April 2010)

Meine Meinung als IT-Selbständiger in einer recht strukturschwachen Gegend: Das was Du da hast ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Du hast einen Job, der dich qualitativ fordert, es werden freiwillige Nebenleistungen des Arbeitgebers erbracht und das Team ist überschaubar groß. Unabhängig davon, dass Du vielleicht mehr verdienen /könntest/ solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob Geld wirklich alles ausmacht bei dieser Stelle. In meinen Augen ist es viel wichtiger, dass man sich wohl fühlt, sich jeden Tag wieder für die Aufgaben begeistern kann und sich nicht Gedanken darüber machen muss, wie man über die Runden kommt.


----------



## port29 (27. April 2010)

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen: Alles was Spaß macht, wird in der Regel schlecht bezahlt. Ganz ehrlich: Viele meiner Freunde arbeiten in einem Job, der absolut nichts mit dem zutun hat, was die studiert haben. E-Techniker arbeiten im Vertrieb bei EnBW. BWLer arbeiten als Designer oder Programmierer. 

Ich verdiene mein Geld momentan auch mehr oder weniger mit einer Management-Tätigkeit. Aber das ist meiner Meinung auch ganz gut so. Ein Diplom ist ein Akademiker-Abschluss. Für die Praxis gibt es die Ausbildung und FH Absolventen.


----------



## tsluga (28. April 2010)

Hallo !

Gehalt ist immer so eine Sache. Ich kenne Leute die verdienen mehr als gut, mögen den Job aber nicht. Ich habe in Hannover an der FH Informatik studiert und kann dir mal meine Erlebnisse im Bereich Job nennen.

Nach dem Studium wollte ich erstmal relaxen und habe 2 Tage im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik für 800 EUR Brutto gearbeitet. Für 2 Tage erstmal okay, so nebenbei.

Dann wollte ich mal richtig arbeiten und habe mich in Paderborn als PHP Entwickler beworben. Brutto sollte ich 39.000 EUR bekommen. Ich habe den alten Job gekündigt ( bzw. der Vertrag ist ausgelaufen ) und dann ist die neue Firma pleite. Ich habe Hartz4 bekommen. 

Nun wollte ich doch im Bereich Webentwicklung bleiben und habe eine Stelle in Bielefeld angenommen. 32 Std. / Woche als Typo3 / PHP Entwickler für 800 EUR Brutto. Mehr als lächerlich. Zahlreiche Überstunden gesammelt und irgendwann bin ich da weg. 

Nun arbeite ich in einer Agentur in Bünde. Ich verdiene hier 30.000 EUR als Typo3 Entwickler. Immer noch nicht sehr gut, aber der Markt gibt irgendwie nichts her. Ich habe mich bei größeren Agenturen beworben. Wollte 38.000 als Webentwickler, man hat mir dann Stellen für Teilweise 24.000 angeboten.

Ich finde dein Job ist okay. Sammle Berufserfahrung und dann kommt auch mehr.


----------



## port29 (28. April 2010)

Hallo tsluga,

was du da schilderst, habe ich in meinem Berufsleben immer wieder erlebt. Du bist ein professioneller Webentwickler. Da hast du ein generelles Problem, zum einen stehen dir diese ganzen "Data Becker - Ich klicke mir innerhalb von 10 Min. meine Homepage zusammen" Programme und zum anderen die Video Tutorials (ala Video2Brain). Auch gibt es noch Schüler und Programmieranfänger, die einen deutlich niedrigeren Kurs verlangen, als ein professioneller. 

Ich sags mal so, ich bin im großen und ganzem mit allem zufrieden. Wenn ich aber etwas mache, was mir Spaß macht (z.B. zu unterrichten oder KI Software zu entwickeln), dann arbeite ich stets nach dem TVöD für den Vater Staat. Das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit einem Fairen Gehalt zutun.


----------



## tsluga (28. April 2010)

Ja, das ist das typische Problem.

Ich entwickle in

- (X)HTML
- CSS
- Flash / AS
- JS / Ajax / JQuery
- PHP
- SQL ( MySQL )
- Typo3 ( TS etc ).

Erfahrung etc ist vorhanden. Bei mir war es bei meinem jetzigen Job so.  Ich wollte den 800 EUR Job los werden und habe mich umgeschaut. Irgendwie ist es bei Agentur immer das gleiche :

- EInmal 800 EUR und dann Aufstockung auf ein marktübliches Gehalt . Nach ca. 5 Monaten gab es nicht einmal einen Euro mehr
- Beworben bei einer 20 Mann Agentur. Man wollte mir 1.200 Brutto zahlen für eine 40 Std / Woche. Dann Aufstockung ( ja ja schon klar )

Der Job ist interessant und es gibt auch große Projekte. Meine jetzige Firma hat mit einem Studenten gearbeitet. Er wollte 7.5 EUR die Stunde. Man wollte mir dann das gleiche Zahlen. Ich habe abgelehnt. Anschließend haben wir uns auf 15 geeinigt. 

Ich wurde also mit abgeschlossenen Studium + vorheriger Ausbilung + Berufserfahrung so eingestuft, wie ein Studient im 2 Semester.


----------

